# frog died): what do i do?



## switherow

In late february, i built my first vivarium and purchased my first dart frogs(4 green sips) All four frogs seemed to be thriving until about yesterday, when i noticed one of the frogs was awfully skinny. Despite trying to feed it fruit flies and springtails he would just not eat. This morning, shortly after the lights went on i, find him sprawled out and dead ): ! I don't know what went wrong. My sips are around 6-8 month old frogs kept in a 40 breeder viv. the temp stays in the 66-78 range and the humidity is always 90-100%. what do i do with the rest of the frogs in the viv? do i separate them!? how did this happen?


----------



## switherow

oh and i feed them fruit flies dusted with either repti calcium with D3 or Herptivite everyday


----------



## Gibbs.JP

Where did you get them from? Can you post some pics of the tanks and frogs?


----------



## switherow

Gibbs.JP said:


> Where did you get them from? Can you post some pics of the tanks and frogs?


 i aquired them from dart frog connection. In the first picture the frog that died is the bluer one and was taken yesterday. The last picture is of my frogs today


----------



## Pumilo

Herptivite uses no vitamin A in their formula. That's all well and good for reptiles, but I don't see any reptiles around here. Our frogs require a preformed vitamin A, such as is found in Repashy Calcium Plus, which is what I choose to use.
You either need to find a way to balance your supplementation, or start using a formula designed within the last couple decades. You NEED a preformed vitamin A, like Retinol, for your frogs. You can get human grade vitamin A, as long as it's Retinol. You have to grind it up super fine, so pick up a morter and pestle. Alternately, you simply purchase Repashy Vitamin A Plus, which is what I would do.

If I were in your shoes, I would switch to Repashy Calcium Plus, which takes care of vitamins and calcium, in one shot. Your remaining frogs, however, are deficient right now, and need a boost. Therefore, I would also purchase Repashy Vitamin A Plus, and use it according to directions on the bag.

Store your vitamins airtight and dark, in the FRIDGE, not the freezer! Consider leaving the bag in the fridge, and keeping a week's supply in a tightly capped black film canister, to use in your frog room. That way your supply bag stays as fresh as possible.
Replace your vitamins every 6 months.
Consider switching to an every other day feeding schedule. Frog obesity is rampant in our hobby, and no, I'm not cracking a joke. Further, if your frogs are not hungry at feeding time, they may eat a few here, and a few there, with vitamins wearing off the flies the whole time. We want them hungry at feeding time. We want them to dive in while those flies are carrying the most vitamins.

Watch your frogs closely. Be looking for STS, formerly though to be Short Tongue Syndrome, now known to be Sticky Tongue Syndrome. Your frogs lose the stickiness to their tongue. It looks like the tongue is too short to reach the fly. In reality, the tongue hits the fly, it just doesn't stick. It is reversible if caught in time.


I'll give you a recommendation about what to do with your current vitamins, but I'd get my hand slapped, so I'll pm you 2 words.


----------



## Pumilo

PS, this is probably not how your frog died, but your humidity is too high. Old school kind of too high. Your frogs will be healthier and have a better chance at a longer life, if you can get that humidity down. Your plants will be happier, too. Do your frogs a favor, and research "passive ventilation". Aiming for a humidity level of around 60 to 70%, will be much healthier, and reduce bacterial infections.


----------



## Gibbs.JP

switherow said:


> i aquired them from dart frog connection.


It could have been the source you got them from. I've known a few people (personally and from posts) that have had their frogs die within a couple months after getting them from that source. I think it was from internal parasites/sickness. Of course, you can't be sure without getting a necropsy on the deceased frog, but I think the amount of people that has happened to moves beyond the realm of coincidence.


----------



## switherow

Gibbs.JP said:


> switherow said:
> 
> 
> 
> i aquired them from dart frog connection.
> 
> 
> 
> It could have been the source you got them from. I've known a few people (personally and from posts) that have had their frogs die within a couple months after getting them from that source. I think it was from internal parasites/sickness. .
Click to expand...

 do you suggest i reach out to them and ask?


----------



## switherow

Pumilo said:


> If I were in your shoes, I would switch to Repashy Calcium Plus, which takes care of vitamins and calcium, in one shot. Your remaining frogs, however, are deficient right now, and need a boost


should i try and soak them in a vitamin a water mixture?


----------



## Pumilo

switherow said:


> should i try and soak them in a vitamin a water mixture?


No, too much of a good thing, and all that. My choice of emergency actions would be to purchase the Repashy Vitamin A Plus, and use it exactly as directed. Allen Repashy designed this product for exactly what you are facing. He knows what you are facing, and how to safely fix it fastest. Plus, I promise you he is better educated in frog nutrition than you or I. No, I'm not on Allen's payroll, and I've never received anything free from him. His products simply work well for me.


----------



## switherow

alright! again, thank you so much!


----------



## Yazz

I started with three green sips in October '16 in a 40 gal breeder. As they grew, my blue one was staying small. Then he didn't come out to feed with the other two. 

A couple weeks later I saw obvious bullying like pushing him down and holding him there, kicking him off branches and who knows what went on when I wasn't looking. 

I took him out of the 40 gal viv and put him in my plant grow-out tank, then made him his own viv. It took a couple months of hand feeding till he started hunting on his own again. He's still a slow eater, but doesn't have any competition for food now. Little Blue has now caught up in size with his previous tank mates and back to the clown he was.

The above people have much more experience than I do, but wanted to share what I know about green sips. My advice is listen to the above posts and watch for bullying and the non-thriving frog. 

It's interesting that we both had problems with the blue Green Sip.


----------



## MELLOWROO421

Another thing to consider is that tincs are generally not good group frogs. As young frogs (2-3 months) they can be kept in groups but at older ages they are typically split into 1.1 or 2.1 pairs/trios to avoid aggression issues. Not all aggression is easily seen and often times frogs will stop eating and waste away even though you may have never witnessed any type of bullying.


----------



## switherow

Yazz said:


> My advice is listen to the above posts and watch for bullying and the non-thriving frog





MELLOWROO421 said:


> at older ages they are typically split into 1.1 or 2.1 pairs/trios to avoid aggression issues. Not all aggression is easily seen and often times frogs will stop eating and waste away even though you may have never witnessed any type of bullying.


What i'm probably going to do is build a plant grow out viv and closely watch them to see if there is any aggression. If there is, or if one of the frogs is not thriving as well as the others i will split them up.


----------

